# Simulcast Overall Volume



## jdw8z (Jan 14, 2020)

Just built the Simulcast, including a mods to add separate pots for the gain and volume on each channel on a 4PDT switch. Everything seems to be working fine except for there seeming to be way too much volume coming out. For reference, when I have the gain (on either channel) all the way down, unity volume occurs with the volume knob somewhere between 1/4 and 1/3 of the way up. Raise the gain knob at all and most of the sweep of the volume knob is completely unusable. From watching demos of the Hudson, it seems like unity volume with the gain down happens with the volume knob over halfway. 

Just wondering if anyone else has built this and that's just how the circuit is designed or whether something is faulty in my build. The gain knobs sound perfectly fine, as does the low cut, so I don't think it could be anything before the end of the circuit. If everything's fine, I guess I could try subbing out the B25K volume pots for A25K. That would get a better sweep, but the top volume would still be super high.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 15, 2020)

I don't know of many gain pedals that I would find "useful" with the volume all the way up. My simulcast build gets pretty loud, but its a booster, that's what it do. I never sweep the volume pot while playing though. The Simulcast is a bit of a hybrid of the various broadcast models and may behave differently from a specific example. Perhaps your mods have had unforeseen results.


----------



## Robert (Jan 15, 2020)

Pull out the charge pump IC and see if you like that better.     It could be that the demos are run at 9V instead of 18V.


----------



## jdw8z (Jan 15, 2020)

Deleting and changing my last post. I tested again without the charge pump and I actually think it sounds much better with it: more headroom and better sweep on the gain knobs. You get a better sweep on the volume without it, but I don't think it's worth the trade. I'll probably keep the charge pump in and swap out the B25Ks for A25Ks and call it a day.


----------

